# Poll added: New D10/EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10.



## kaichu dento (Nov 24, 2009)

Just added a poll so that we can see just how many people have preference for the original, the SP or the original ramping version with added capability of retaining the user selected setting, even after going to max or min. Let us know what you think! :wave:

Evidently they have a new version of the D10/EX10 called the D10 SP and EX10 SP, which do away with the sweepable brightness in exchange for a rotating selection of 2 > 35 > 130 lumens. The old command for low, double click will now give you SOS, double click/hold for high gives you strobe mode. Hopefully they'll keep the original one available for those of us who prefer it.

I was really hoping that they would just give the new upgrade the ability to recall the user selected brightness the same way the LF2XT and LF3XT work, which would have made it almost perfect. I don't dislike the idea of having the blinking modes available, but at the cost of their previous UI disappearing, I would have preferred to have retained memory for user selected mode by a long shot. I just went from deciding to buying a new D10 SP, to keeping the one I already have. Here's the new UI. 

Here's 4Sevens link for the D10 SP if you're interested in buying one! Even though I'm hoping for another UI option to come along, I think some people are going to be pretty happy about the new one. 

I tried searching for anything on these before deciding there was nothing, and all because I didn't search back far enough. 
Sorry for the new thread, but as long as it's open I'm interested in seeing if we can build up any interest in having Nitecore give us and updated version of the original UI which saves the user preset level even after going to high or low. :twothumbs


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*

The SP has been available for quite a while. Do you have reliable information stating that the SP UI will _replace_ the original PD UI in the NiteCore lineup?


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*

These have been around for a while:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248623

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242809

Backwards step if you ask me - the original PD system allowed them to implement a unique and innovative UI: what's the point of replacing it with something that's so similar to lots of other lights ?


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*

Both models are still listed on the NiteCore site. Again I will ask, where is it stated that the SP will _replace_ the model with the original UI?


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*

Well this is disappointing. You're confirming the conclusion that I was coming to. Unfortunately I'm not ready to buy one of these yet, hopefully I can find one somewhere when I am. Otherwise I'll probably hit the B/S/T fourum for a used one. The ramping up and down and direct access to low and high are what I really like about this light. I have the same opinion of some of the other posters--they're taking away the main feature that differentiated this light from all the other lights that just cycle through the different modes.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*



> Both models are still listed on the NiteCore site. Again I will ask, where is it stated that the SP will _replace_ the model with the original UI?



OK, it's not _explicitly_ stated, but I don't see an XP-E version of the original anywhere either. Since they haven't updated the original with the newer emitter, it seems quite likely that it will be phased out.

Unless you know something we don't ?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*

The good news that I heard was that these weren't planned to replace the current lineup of EX10/D10, but rather to supplement them. As far as I know they intend to continue with both models at the moment.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*

OK, that's reassuring . . . where did you hear that ?

And, more importantly, did you also hear anything about emitter upgrades for the standard models ?


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*



Moonshadow said:


> OK, it's not _explicitly_ stated, but I don't see an XP-E version of the original anywhere either. Since they haven't updated the original with the newer emitter, it seems quite likely that it will be phased out.
> 
> Unless you know something we don't ?



So, since it's not explicitly stated, why are we assuming that a "SP" model is replacing the original?

Let's try not to assume anything here folks.

Perhaps there is just a stockpile of the original models with XR-E?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*



NutSAK said:


> The SP has been available for quite a while. Do you have reliable information stating that the SP UI will _replace_ the original PD UI in the NiteCore lineup?





NutSAK said:


> Both models are still listed on the NiteCore site. Again I will ask, where is it stated that the SP will _replace_ the model with the original UI?


sorry, but I spoke too soon and have changed it in my opening post.


Moonshadow said:


> These have been around for a while:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248623
> 
> ...


Backwards step in my opinion too and I just realized that I posted in one of those other threads and was so underwhelmed with the description of the new UI that I completely forgot they even existed!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*



HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> Well this is disappointing. You're confirming the conclusion that I was coming to. Unfortunately I'm not ready to buy one of these yet, hopefully I can find one somewhere when I am. Otherwise I'll probably hit the B/S/T fourum for a used one. The ramping up and down and direct access to low and high are what I really like about this light. I have the same opinion of some of the other posters--they're taking away the main feature that differentiated this light from all the other lights that just cycle through the different modes.


I'm definitely not interested in one of the new ones at all and would much rather find a used one if I could no longer get the original UI.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

My apologies to the OP for my attitude. It's a pet-peeve of mine when someone makes what is seemingly an "announcement" based upon assumptions.

I was out of line. :thumbsdow Previous post edited.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

No apologies necessary between neutral tint fans! (Sneaky reference to the light listed in my signature line!) :devil:

Besides I need to be more careful about what information I post, whether opening a thread or just posting; sorry folks!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10!*



Moonshadow said:


> OK, that's reassuring . . . where did you hear that ?
> 
> And, more importantly, did you also hear anything about emitter upgrades for the standard models ?


It was in an email communication with Nitecore back in Sept when these were first introduced. At that time they told me they had no plans to discontinue and this was a special edition made for a big Chinese outdoor website. I was pointed to these pages, but they are of little use to me...

http://www.doyouhike.net/forum/gearreview/378100,0,0,0.html
http://www.doyouhike.net/forum/gear/377173,0,0,0.html

I haven't heard anything yet about emitter upgrades, but if the lights stick around long enough in production, I can't imagine they would just forget about them.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

So I decided to go to the source and see what Nitecore had to say for themselves, and here is the reply I got:

Dear [HeyGuysWatchThis],

Thanks for the email to us. 

D10 SP and another camouflage color edition will be our main products the coming 2months, regarding original D10/EX10, we will gradually stop them, but of course, we do not drop the original SmartPD UI design. 

Thank you for your attention and kind email.


Best Regards,
Elaine

It sounds like the sweepable levels are going away. I'll just have to see what I can find when I have the funds to buy one. I may well have to pick one up used...:shrug: It's too bad, though, I probably would have picked up the camouflage one.  To their credit, though, they responded to my email in about 6 hours, wow!


----------



## Link Archer VI (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Wait, they said "we do not drop the *original SmartPD UI* design"
It sounds to me that they will continue to offer the original UI (I hope!)


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Uh oh...I don't have a good feeling about this. :sweat:


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Link Archer VI said:


> Wait, they said "we do not drop the *original SmartPD UI* design"
> It sounds to me that they will continue to offer the original UI (I hope!)


 
I took that to mean the piston switch design will remain the same, but the electronics are moving to the new SP design.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

They said they're going to stop producing D10s / EX10s, but will produce new lights using SmartPD system. :thinking:


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> So I decided to go to the source and see what Nitecore had to say for themselves, and here is the reply I got:
> 
> Dear [HeyGuysWatchThis],
> 
> ...


Sounds to me that it means they'll probably be getting rid of the original UI in favor of the new one, but not doing away with the switching system.


----------



## LightCannon (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Well, this pretty much ruined the day for me...

I'm REAAAAAAALLY hoping that Link Archer is right. The UI on my D10 is among one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Quick everyone! Stock up now!!


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Discontinuing the D10 and Ex10 would quite honestly be one of the dumbest things Nitecore to do.....

they got it JUST right.....and thier going backwards!? God forbid...please

Crenshaw


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> D10 SP and another camouflage color edition will be our main products the coming 2months, regarding original D10/EX10, we will gradually stop them, but of course, we do not drop the original SmartPD UI design.
> 
> It sounds like the sweepable levels are going away.


It sounds to me like you're right. 


Link Archer VI said:


> Wait, they said "we do not drop the *original SmartPD UI* design"
> It sounds to me that they will continue to offer the original UI (I hope!)


Which most likely means the piston drive.


HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> I took that to mean the piston switch design will remain the same, but the electronics are moving to the new SP design.


Again, I agree.


LightCannon said:


> Well, this pretty much ruined the day for me...
> 
> I'm REAAAAAAALLY hoping that Link Archer is right. The UI on my D10 is among one of the better ones I've seen.


I wish here were right too, but it doesn't sound that way.


Crenshaw said:


> Discontinuing the D10 and Ex10 would quite honestly be one of the dumbest things Nitecore to do.....
> 
> they got it JUST right.....and thier going backwards!? God forbid...please
> 
> Crenshaw


They would still have the D10, but in their mistaken thinking, a better one. 

I doubt I'm the only one who thought that the perfected D10 would simply retain the memory for the user setting until changed, making it instant access to high, low and user setting, just like the LF2XT in CUI.


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Hmmm, I do have a few D10s and love the UI. I do hope they don't phase it out. Can we get further confirmation from the source. I see a language barrier causing some confusion here.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Confirmation would be nice but I think the point that is causing any confusion probably lies in what each party is referring to as the SmartPD UI.

Many of us feel it is the rampability, but I think that rampability is only the original D10/EX10 design, and that the SmartPD UI, as Nitecore is referring to has to do with the piston and electronics, which they will be continuing to use, only with a reprogrammed UI which now offers the arguably new and improved 3 instantly selectable levels, complete with the universally loved blinking modes.


----------



## LightCannon (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> Confirmation would be nice but I think the point that is causing any confusion probably lies in what each party is referring to as the SmartPD UI.
> 
> Many of us feel it is the rampability, but I think that rampability is only the original D10/EX10 design, and that the SmartPD UI, as Nitecore is referring to has to do with the piston and electronics, which they will be continuing to use, only with a reprogrammed UI which now offers the arguably new and improved 3 instantly selectable levels, complete with the universally loved blinking modes.



Wait, so let me get this right: if the frustrating new UI doesn't make me apoplectic, the blinky modes will?

Sounds a whole lot like a lose-lose situation to me. :sigh:


----------



## 289 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Any UI that is double click for SOS and double click and hold for strobe should not have the word 'smart' anywhere in the name.

While these functions are more marketing driven than anything, the one used more often should be easier to access.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

I don't want to add to any speculation here, but if this is true it is a step backwards. Nitecore was innovative with it's Piston Drive and while I initially got onboard with their EZAA idea, I definitely prefered Piston Drive, and I loved my 2 D10s enough I purchased a D20. If they discontinue the PD series, you have to wonder what they were thinking.


----------



## balou (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

For me it looks like 4sevens is leaving a sinking ship

The Nitecore D10 R2 is sold out and cannot be back ordered, most likely meaning he won't order any more. The SP was still available a few days ago, but now gone too...
And concerning the other Nitecore lights... up to 60% off seems like a closeout sale, or in other terms 'I want to get rid off this stuff as soon as possible, don't care how cheap I have to sell them'.

Where else is/was one able to buy Nitecore D10s (I really don't know any besides 4-7)? Any other stores stopped selling them?

P.S.: will finally order a D10 clip these days, before they're sold out too...


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



LightCannon said:


> Wait, so let me get this right: if the frustrating new UI doesn't make me apoplectic, the blinky modes will?
> 
> Sounds a whole lot like a lose-lose situation to me. :sigh:





289 said:


> Any UI that is double click for SOS and double click and hold for strobe should not have the word 'smart' anywhere in the name.


Couldn't say it any better myself. Blinking modes should take a little effort to get to and not just pop up unannounced just because you made a mistake in numbers of clicks.


Beacon of Light said:


> I don't want to add to any speculation here, but if this is true it is a step backwards. Nitecore was innovative with it's Piston Drive and while I initially got onboard with their EZAA idea, I definitely prefered Piston Drive, and I loved my 2 D10s enough I purchased a D20. If they discontinue the PD series, you have to wonder what they were thinking.


The silver lining is probably that after poor sales Nitecore will re-release the original UI with the upgrade of having the user setting saveable, and possibly the blinking modes properly hidden.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

. . . or even simply with the original UI which is fine as it is.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Moonshadow said:


> . . . or even simply with the original UI which is fine as it is.


The frustration many of us had right from the start was not being able to save the user setting. Then Liteflux perfected what Nitecore started and hence we have the LF3XT/LF2XT CUI, which is far, far better than the D10/EX10 UI.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

That may be your preference, but the watchword here is _choice_ - there is no point in modifying the Nitecore UI to be the same as Liteflux because that leaves us with only one choice where previously there were two.

The discussion of the UI has been done to death many times and you know as well as I that there is no such thing as a "user setting" - simply a single ramping mode with shortcuts to high and low. Now you may not like it, fair enough, but some of us *do* prefer it for its simplicity and usability. 

Now Liteflux have implemented a _different_ UI that you prefer, then I'm happy for you, but please don't try to force those of us who have different preferences to go along with what you like.

I wonder whether some of the reason behind Nitecore ditching the D10/EX10 UI could have been because of negative feedback like this. Now we end up with the worst of both worlds. Great.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Choice is right where the problem with the original Nitecore UI lies, in that you have the choice to choose your saved setting, or to lose it everytime you shortcut to high or low. Nice choice.

There most definitely is a user setting, and that is what you get when you turn the light back on; the setting you left it at when you turned it off. I suspect you may have never used an LF3XT or LF2XT if you think it's anything other than simple.

Now you want to come into a thread that I opened and start telling trying to force your opinion on me in the guise of protecting yourself from my pushiness? 

The reason Nitecore is doing what they are doing is because they think they've got an ace up their sleeve. 

I don't want to see this go any further in this direction and ask that you refrain from any more inflammatory posts in this thread.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Well that's definitely too bad. I've been waiting for a neutral white XP-E D10 or D20 for a long long time... :sigh:


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Er... I think before some of us jump to a wrong conclusion, AFAIK Nitecore is not terminating the ramping UI and it'll still be with the regular batches of D10/EX10. The new UI for the D10 SP is a Special Edition run.... That is until further notice. :shrug:


----------



## balou (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Zeruel, ok, but even if Nitecore is still producing the D10 - when 4sevens stops selling them, many international customers loose a no-s&h, no-hassle, trusted, fast, active in the community seller, which would be kinda sad 
(I have to disregard many flashlights completely because there is no seller with shipping costs >30$ (if he ships internationally at all), or only local sellers with 2-3 times the US price (Maglite, Surefire))


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> Sounds to me that it means they'll probably be getting rid of the original UI in favor of the new one, but not doing away with the switching system.



From my understandings, they are saying keep the original UI, not the PD system which is the essence of D10 series. They should know many people like the original UI.

So my guess is, they are no longer making D10 regular, but going to make some new product with same original UI. D10 R5 regular seems a natural answer.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



balou said:


> Zeruel, ok, but even if Nitecore is still producing the D10 - when 4sevens stops selling them, many international customers loose a no-s&h, no-hassle, trusted, fast, active in the community seller, which would be kinda sad
> (I have to disregard many flashlights completely because there is no seller with shipping costs >30$ (if he ships internationally at all), or only local sellers with 2-3 times the US price (Maglite, Surefire))



I doubt 4Sevens is going to stop selling them since it was a collaborative effort between EDGETAC and 4Sevens in bringing D10 to fruition. But of course anything can happen. Until we receive official announcement, it's best not to speculate and continue to enjoy the quality services you have mentioned. 

Viva la 4Sevens!


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> Choice is right where the problem with the original Nitecore UI lies, in that you have the choice to choose your saved setting, or to lose it everytime you shortcut to high or low. Nice choice.



Some of us don't share the opinion that it is a problem.



...there sure is a lot of speculation going on here...


----------



## balou (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> Until we receive official announcement, it's best not to speculate and continue to enjoy the quality services you have mentioned.



Wait... what else would this forum be for if not about wild speculations, rumors and badmouthing about flashlights and brands one hasn't ever used yet? 

But yeah... let's hope he's just temporary short on Nitecores


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

This is a speculation thread guys, so go ahead an do as much of it as you wish, but don't get sore if you don't like the direction it's going. As long as we can keep opinions intact and animosity out of it, we're good to go. 


HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> ...regarding original D10/EX10, we will gradually stop them, but of course, we do not drop the original SmartPD UI design.


This statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI and I stand by that interpretation until someone comes up with a new statement from Nitecore to the contrary. :candle:


----------



## gunga (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Yes, I would like confirmation from Nitecore.

Then I go buy some more lights...


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



gunga said:


> Yes, I would like confirmation from Nitecore.
> 
> Then I go buy some more lights...


I hope it comes soon, but unless I'm mistaken, haven't you already been buying lights!


----------



## Lobo (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

What the hell? You guys are killing me!
I've been away from this forum for a while, but decided to pick up some lights for christmas. I haven't got a D10 yet even though it seems to be one of the best lights ever, but I was waiting for it to get an XP-E. So now when I was looking for an upgrade, they don't even make the regular version anymore???
The new SP version seems, pardon my french, crap, compared to the original design.
And yes, the D10 is continued, according to nitecores own site.
www.nitecore.com and then scroll down to discontinued models. What the hell?

So, does anybody know where I can get the regular D10 now? And shouldn't we all bury nitecore with emails telling them what a backwards move this is.
Or will maybe hopefully 4sevens pick up the design?


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



That is news.... 

And seeing that more than half of 4Sevens' Nitecore stocks are out, something is going on. :sweat:

I had better buy me some D10s...


----------



## brted (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> I doubt 4Sevens is going to stop selling them since it was a collaborative effort between EDGETAC and 4Sevens in bringing D10 to fruition.



Wasn't there some kind of licensing agreement to get to use the whole piston drive thing? Maybe that's where the problem lies.

Also, I'm not at all confident 4Sevens will keep selling other lights. Even if they want to, I'm not sure competing manufacturers would want to cooperate with their competitor. Instead it seems like they will want to support a dealer who doesn't have a built-in conflict of interest. 4Sevens may have had a legitimate beef with EagleTac, but it shouldn't have played out in public like it did. After the NiteCore firesale, 4Sevens is saying they don't know when they will get another NiteCore order in. It just doesn't look good.

I'm with people who say the flaw in NiteCore's SmartPD UI is that you wind up erasing your saved mode any time you go to low or high. It needs to be tweaked, but NiteCore may not have the rights to tweak it.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

The regular D10 UI is just a UI, while smart PD is a mechanism. The current running D10 SP still use smart PD system, so the problem is not about the license.

I have same opinion about the regular UI should save the user setting, actually I posted numerous times in the beginning of D10 launching, and even emailed Nitecore about this, they said they can't do that due to limited available MCU memory. They made the D10 SP memorized the brightness you selected. So this is also not related to the license, it's a pure software problem.

I highly doubt Nitecore will assume most user prefer the SP UI and drop the original UI. My guess is:
*It will be Nitecore D15, with XP-G R5, original UI or with user setting memorized*. The reason to list D10 as discontinued in their website is simple: XP-G need a new reflector design, thus D10 name will be replaced.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Can we just wait for the news instead of creating panic?
Seems that a few of us have come to believe that xy and z has happened before anything is confirmed?

me, I hope 4sevens and Nitecore will whip out something cool


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> This statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI and I stand by that interpretation until someone comes up with a new statement from Nitecore to the contrary. :candle:



How do you arrive at that conclusion, when they state:



> we do not drop the original SmartPD UI design.



So, they say they won't drop the original UI, but that says to you (specifically) that they _will_ discontinue the original UI? You may be correct, but I'd say the statement is vague enough that it's difficult to arrive at a "specific" conclusion.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> So, they say they won't drop the original UI, but that says to you (specifically) that they _will_ discontinue the original UI? You may be correct, but I'd say the statement is vague enough that it's difficult to arrive at a "specific" conclusion.


The only problem with our different intepretations of their statement lies in what is exactly meant by "SmartPD UI design".

Your belief appears to be that their meaning is that the UI will not change, even though it already has with the new iteration, which they still refer to it as the SmartPD UI.
My interpretation of it is that the term "SmartPD design" means to them the usage of the piston drive, coupled with the lights ability to accept the single click, double click, and double click/hold commands to give the desired result.

If I'm right then a lot of you need to start scouring the Marketplace for original UI units. If I'm wrong then no need to worry. But obviously I don't think I'm wrong on this, something over which I would neither happy or sad.

I have two D10's, one of which I don't need!


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> The only problem with our different intepretations of their statement lies in what is exactly meant by "SmartPD UI design".
> 
> Your belief appears to be that their meaning is that the UI will not change, even though it already has with the new iteration, which they still refer to it as the SmartPD UI.



I've not commented with an interpretation of NiteCore's statement here, so I'm not sure how you would know my belief on the subject. I have only questioned other's interpretations and assumptions. My opinion or "belief" so to speak, is that, due to the language used, forming an opinion or making an interpretation of the statement is futile. The widely varying interpretations of the statement that have been presented here support that opinion.

I would like to know what the truth is about the fate of the original UI, as I am fond of it. It's obvious that many others here are similarly interested, and I hope that more facts will be presented here so that we may arrive at a conclusion.

I'm confused about your comment here:



> This statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI and I stand by that interpretation until someone comes up with a new statement from Nitecore to the contrary.



If that statement says something to you specifically, then why are you having to make an interpretation of the statement?


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> My interpretation of it is that the term "SmartPD design" means to them the usage of the piston drive, coupled with the lights ability to accept the single click, double click, and double click/hold commands to give the desired result.



That's how I interpret it as well. :thinking:

Anyway, we'll see. My spider sense is already tingling...


----------



## MattK (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Let me end some of this speculation now (hope I'm not ruining anyone's fun).

Effective immediately BatteryJunction.com's parent company, Shore Power, is the US distributor for Nitecore/Edgetac products.

I will not comment on WHY this change has occured except to say that the factory clearly felt it was in their own best interest to go forward with a new distribution partner for the US market.

You'll be able to purchase Nitecore products at BatteryJunction.com and at many of the retailers already selling the Nitecore line.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Perhaps it's a conflict of interest....

This might be bad news (no offense, Matt) to international customers depending on the prices Battery Junction is going to set, sans the shipping.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Let me end some of this speculation now (hope I'm not ruining anyone's fun).
> 
> Effective immediately BatteryJunction.com's parent company, Shore Power, is the US distributor for Nitecore/Edgetac products.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. That clears up some of the questions. You have any inside scoop on the future UI?


----------



## gunga (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Oh well, there goes the free shipping etc for non-us customers...


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Let me end some of this speculation now (hope I'm not ruining anyone's fun).
> *snip*
> You'll be able to purchase Nitecore products at BatteryJunction.com and at many of the retailers already selling the Nitecore line.



So are you able to fill us in on the changes in the product line, such as the discontinuation of the D10, and future plans for the EX10, D20, and any D10 replacements?



gunga said:


> Oh well, there goes the free shipping etc for non-us customers...



Ditto. :sigh:


----------



## yuk (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Let me end some of this speculation now (hope I'm not ruining anyone's fun).
> 
> Effective immediately BatteryJunction.com's parent company, Shore Power, is the US distributor for Nitecore/Edgetac products.
> 
> ...


Any hints about future Nitecore lights? An EX10 with XP-G perhaps?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Glad to see you're picking up Nitecore lights MattK. Please help us out! We need original UI lights with upgraded and neutral emitters. :naughty:


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> We need original UI lights with upgraded and neutral emitters. :naughty:



AMEN! 

...and a stainless bezel for the D10.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> I've not commented with an interpretation of NiteCore's statement here, so I'm not sure how you would know my belief on the subject.


You have commented with your own interpretation in that you don't read the statement from Nitecore as having the same meaning as I do. You also seem set on arguing about this in a manner that I thought we had already settled by PM. 

I apologized to you both publicly and by PM for having jumped the gun, at which point you kindly re-worded your inflammatory post, but now here you are again, still arguing semantics. After that point we received more information which seems to state exactly what I have said, and although I may be wrong it does not justify your attitude.

As the starter of this thread I'd appreciate it if you would either take on a different tack or let it drop until we get any more official word on it. 


> I'm confused about your comment here:
> 
> 
> 
> If that statement says something to you specifically, then why are you having to make an interpretation of the statement?


Because you are interpreting it in a different mannner. Here's someone else who seems to have read it the same way. 


Zeruel said:


> That's how I interpret it as well. :thinking:
> 
> Anyway, we'll see. My spider sense is already tingling...


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> You have commented with your own interpretation in that you don't read the statement from Nitecore as having the same meaning as I do. You also seem set on arguing about this in a manner that I thought we had already settled by PM.



You are incorrect. I have not commented once in this thread that I don't read the statement from Nitecore as having the same meaning that you interpret. I have asked you how you arrived at your interpretation, but I have not disagreed with your interpretation. Could you please show me a quote where I have done that? 



kaichu dento said:


> I apologized to you both publicly and by PM for having jumped the gun, at which point you kindly re-worded your inflammatory post, but now here you are again, still arguing semantics. After that point we received more information which seems to state exactly what I have said, and although I may be wrong it does not justify your attitude.



I'm not sure what "attitude" you are referring to. You are putting words in my mouth based on your assumptions which, frankly, I find rude. Could you please quote comments from me in this thread where I have posted my interpretation of the statement from NiteCore? As I have stated, I think the statement from NiteCore is too vague to interpret, and that is why I have refrained from doing so.



kaichu dento said:


> Here's someone else who seems to have read it the same way.



Are you reading these posts? The quote from you here, that I mentioned in my last post:



kaichu dento said:


> This statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI and I stand by that interpretation until someone comes up with a new statement from Nitecore to the contrary.



...was referring to this post:



HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> ...regarding original D10/EX10, we will gradually stop them, but of course, we do not drop the original SmartPD UI design.



...which had nothing to do with the point that Zeruel agreed with you on. He agreed with you on this point:



kaichu dento said:


> My interpretation of it is that the term "SmartPD design" means to them the usage of the piston drive, coupled with the lights ability to accept the single click, double click, and double click/hold commands to give the desired result.



He didn't say that he agreed that the "statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI". He agreed to your interpretation of the term "SmartPD design".


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> Glad to see you're picking up Nitecore lights MattK. Please help us out! We need original UI lights with upgraded and neutral emitters. :naughty:


 


NutSAK said:


> AMEN!
> 
> ...and a stainless bezel for the D10.


Yes indeed, neutral, ring-free emitters and a stainless bezel! :twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Let me end some of this speculation now (hope I'm not ruining anyone's fun).
> 
> Effective immediately BatteryJunction.com's parent company, Shore Power, is the US distributor for Nitecore/Edgetac products.
> 
> You'll be able to purchase Nitecore products at BatteryJunction.com and at many of the retailers already selling the Nitecore line.


Matt, that's great news and I hope to be buying more lights from you soon!


kaichu dento said:


> Choice is right where the problem with the original Nitecore UI lies, in that you have the choice to choose your saved setting, or to lose it everytime you shortcut to high or low.


While you're here, can you help settle this issue about the UI for us? Is the original UI with it's rampability going to still be available or will it truly be phased out in favor of the pre-set 3 level version? Thanks!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> Are you reading these posts?
> 
> He didn't say that he agreed that the "statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI". He agreed to your interpretation of the term "SmartPD design".


In a word, yes, I'm reading them and would like to suggest that if you can't be more civil that you open your own thread in the Cafe.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> In a word, yes, I'm reading them and would like to suggest that if you can't be more civil that you open your own thread in the Cafe.



Perhaps if you explained to me by what manner I'm not being civil, I would be able to oblige you.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> Glad to see you're picking up Nitecore lights MattK. Please help us out! We need original UI lights with upgraded and neutral emitters. :naughty:



Ditto!



NutSAK said:


> AMEN!
> 
> ...and a stainless bezel for the D10.



And Ditto again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Count (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Since there's lots of speculation here, I'll speculate as well :nana:

Since David was so involved with the SmartPD design, I think Nitecore _knows_ or _thinks_ 4Seven's is developing an upgraded direct competitor to the D10/EX10. So Nitecore made a business decision that would lower the selling price of their products in the US (according to MattK), thus keeping them competetive and making it more difficult for another manufacturer to directly compete with them. I say look for upgraded products (D15/EX15?) soon with lower prices. Woohoo!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> Perhaps if you explained to me by what manner I'm not being civil, I would be able to oblige you.


Well, it started with the post you refer to here, that is no longer available since you edited it.


NutSAK said:


> My apologies to the OP for my attitude. It's a pet-peeve of mine when someone makes what is seemingly an "announcement" based upon assumptions.
> 
> I was out of line. :thumbsdow Previous post edited.


Yes, you were out of line, and are once again following the same rude impulses that made you write that antagonistic post in the first place. 


NutSAK said:


> Are you reading these posts?


Yes, and I find your assumptions that I'm not reading them rude and unnecessary in the least.


> He didn't say that he agreed that the "statement to me says specifically that they will be discontinuing the original UI". He agreed to your interpretation of the term "SmartPD design".


No, he said, in complete agreeance with me that...


Zeruel said:


> That's how I interpret it as well.





NutSAK said:


> If that statement says something to you specifically, then why are you having to make an interpretation of the statement?


This completely unnecessary and argumentative post is exactly what we don't need anymore of. 
As you already know, without my having to tell you, that we all make interpretations of everything we see and hear, which is why we come to different conclusions. It seems to me that you are prepared to fight to the ends of the thread to ignore what seems plainly clear to me from Nitecore response and once again ask that you drop it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Count said:


> Since there's lots of speculation here, I'll speculate as well :nana:
> 
> Since David was so involved with the SmartPD design, I think Nitecore _knows_ or _thinks_ 4Seven's is developing an upgraded direct competitor to the D10/EX10. So Nitecore made a business decision that would lower the selling price of their products in the US (according to MattK), thus keeping them competetive and making it more difficult for another manufacturer to directly compete with them. I say look for upgraded products (D15/EX15?) soon with lower prices. Woohoo!


Sounds good to me! Hmmm, D15! Do you have any proof of that?!?


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



kaichu dento said:


> It seems to me that you are prepared to fight to the ends of the thread to ignore what seems plainly clear to me from Nitecore response and once again ask that you drop it.



Yes, I made rude comments, but I'm certainly not the only one. I am, however, the only one that apologized for it and retracted those comments. You have continually put words in my mouth about what you thought my interpretation is on the subject, and assumed that I don't agree with you. You are also taking quotes out of context, as in your most recent post and in post #64. 

Since it seems clear that you will never understand that I'm not fighting with you, and I don't disagree with your interpretation of NiteCore's statement, nor have I disagreed with you about it at any point in this thread, or "ignored what seems plainly clear to [you]" you've left me no other choice than to drop it.

I apologize if, for some reason, my requests to you for clarification of your statements have upset you. I have always considered requests such as those to be a normal part of conversation, and civil. Perhaps you should try not to be so touchy in future posts when you think someone is disagreeing with you or being "inflammatory". Tone doesn't translate well in a forum, so I've found it best not to assume that someone is attacking you when they ask a simple question.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> Yes, I made rude comments, but I'm certainly not the only one. I am, however, the only one that apologized for it and retracted those comments. You have continually put words in my mouth about what you thought my interpretation is on the subject, and assumed that I don't agree with you. You are also taking quotes out of context, as in your most recent post and in post #64.
> 
> Since it seems clear that you will never understand that I'm not fighting with you, and I don't disagree with your interpretation of NiteCore's statement, nor have I disagreed with you about it at any point in this thread, or "ignored what seems plainly clear to [you]" you've left me no other choice than to drop it.
> 
> I apologize if, for some reason, my requests to you for clarification of your statements have upset you. I have always considered requests such as those to be a normal part of conversation, and civil. Perhaps you should try not to be so touchy in future posts when you think someone is disagreeing with you or being "inflammatory". Tone doesn't translate well in a forum, so I've found it best not to assume that someone is attacking you when they ask a simple question.





kaichu dento said:


> Nut,
> 
> Could you please re-write your post in a less inflammatory manner? I know it's my fault for making the assumption that the new Nitecore UI would replace the old one and have apologized for my mistake in the thread.
> 
> ...


You seem to have conveniently forgotten these, my post from page one and the PM that I sent you. Are those not apologies, and worded in a polite enough fashion? 

If it's true that I have misinterpreted you then I'm sorry again for that and I will try to read your posts in as flattering a light as possible, and I hope that you will at least take an extra moment to ask yourself how some of your statements and questions will read to others who may not see that you're smiling at the time, because you've made one of the best points right there about tone not translating well into written word.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Let's hope for some new information....


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> Let's hope for some new information....



No kidding! Matt, we're waiting... 

I see that only the SP versions are listed on the BatteryJunction site, which would confirm the regular versions being discontinued. I don't see any warm/neutral versions of any of the lights though, hopefully that is offered in the future.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

If they have indeed discontinued the original UI for the D10 and EX10, why do you suspect they didn't do the same for the D20?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> If they have indeed discontinued the original UI for the D10 and EX10, why do you suspect they didn't do the same for the D20?



Good question... either they just haven't gotten around to it yet, or it's a sign that they don't plan to get rid of the regular UI. I wonder if I should be looking to pick up a D20 before they change them?


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

It may be simply that the outdoors website, mentioned earlier, that commissioned the D10 and EX10 SP UI didn't have interest in the D20, so it was left alone.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> It may be simply that the outdoors website, mentioned earlier, that commissioned the D10 and EX10 SP UI didn't have interest in the D20, so it was left alone.



That is entirely possible, but the commissioning of the SP UI wouldn't have necessitated discontinuing the regular UI anyways. Pure speculation, but I would think that standardizing UI throughout the SmartPD lineup would make sense anyways. Basically, I'm pretty confused by it all. :thinking:


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

You're not alone. :thinking:


----------



## Count (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Slotted pistons please...

Lower low please...

:wave:


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

UPDATE:

The D10 with ramping IS discontinued in favor of the D10 SP but the UI is NOT going away and will be used in future products.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Thanks for the update, Matt.

Wow... for some reason, I feel sad. :sigh:
I'm going to miss it.


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> Thanks for the update, Matt.
> 
> Wow... for some reason, I feel sad. :sigh:
> I'm going to miss it.



I will miss it too, but I will be happy if the original (ramping) UI is used in a future 1xAA product. 

...hopefully one with the same clip, a stainless bezel and an XP-E neutral emitter!


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> The D10 with ramping IS discontinued in favor of the D10 SP but the UI is NOT going away and will be used in future products.


I've known this for a while and have been fighting to try to keep the classic UI from getting phased out ... but to no avail. I tried to convince them the SP's aren't selling like the classics and many are getting sent back to me for the simple fact that people dislike the UI. I guess they aren't listening anymore. I wasn't going to release any information until I know for sure they won't change their mind. The majority interest isn't always the manufacturer's interest. :shrug:


----------



## applevision (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> Thanks for the update, Matt.
> 
> Wow... for some reason, I feel sad. :sigh:
> I'm going to miss it.


 
Me too! Alas, our fears are realized! 

Okay, the remedy for this is to announce a NEW and AWESOME light that uses the ramping UI! Go Matt! 

Oh and 4sevens... all I can say is their ignoring you sounds deliciously like the music of opportunity for your burgeoning company! Your products have been amazing so far, and the fact that you listen to us means that you have our hearts! WHOO HOOO! I can't wait to see the future of 4sevens!


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



applevision said:


> Okay, the remedy for this is to announce a NEW and AWESOME light that uses the ramping UI! Go Matt!



Precisely what will happen.


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Precisely what will happen.



lovecpf

Batteryjunction and NiteCore are pretty cool too. :thumbsup:

Thanks Matt!


----------



## yuk (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Precisely what will happen.


Uh... When??? Before Christmas?


----------



## yowzer (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The D10 with ramping IS discontinued in favor of the D10 SP but the UI is NOT going away and will be used in future products.



Shame. The D10 is a wonderful EDC light. Mine almost never leaves my pocket (Except when I'm using it, of course.)


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



applevision said:


> Okay, the remedy for this is to announce a NEW and AWESOME light that uses the ramping UI!





MattK said:


> Precisely what will happen.



Any hints? I've only had my D10 for a couple days and it's already a favourite, it's sad to hear they are being phased out with the ramping UI. A new light will have to be really good to follow in the D10s footsteps...



NutSAK said:


> I will miss it too, but I will be happy if the original (ramping) UI is used in a future 1xAA product.
> 
> ...hopefully one with the same clip, a stainless bezel and an XP-E neutral emitter!



This. I'm really hoping that Nitecore brings out a light that doesn't lose the classic and elegant look. If they can keep it simple and appealing, add a stainless bezel, update the emitter... and most importantly keep the Piston Drive and the Ramping UI, then I might just need to buy some more Nitecores!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The D10 with ramping IS discontinued in favor of the D10 SP but the UI is NOT going away and will be used in future products.




Any chance of an 18650 based EX10 style light? The piston drive would keep the light from getting too long, but the increase in size would be enough to make it fit perfectly in larger hands! The increase in battery life would be great and the emitter could also be driven a bit harder...


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

oh this thread made me jump on the EX10 with discount at 47s. 

1. dont like cr123s
2. but i only have 2 single cell cr123 lights. 
3. i dont need a new light.
4. but i do not have any cr123 light that has a low-low output but i do have couple dozen cr123s anyways. 
5. and the price is very tempting with 40% off. 
6. and i do like the UI of my d10.
7. and the single cell lights i have are dereelight c2h (weak runtime on high) and ultrafire cheapo that i dont trust at all.
8.and the euro is still strong against dollar.

but i am happy that there will be a new model coming out from nitecore. and that the old smart UI will keep on trucking. 

the SP models .. the ui is rather nice ..very similar to zebralights. but i am so "spoiled" by the pd ramping system i cant imagine a nitecore without one. hhah. the other nitecore models havent interested me at all. it was the thing that made them "special" and interesting.

if that ui havent happened the SP would be awesome. i hate the strobes and blinkers in general cycle. they must be hidden or hideable. but the quick access of the old ui to low or high is "lost" with the 3 step SP model. if the SP would allow you to customize the outputlevels (program them) then it would be better.. well good enough for me to consider buying it. i can find other lights that have 3 set modes that are without binker modes too. so its kinda a wash in my mind. 

the 3modes do allow you to get to desired output of the 3 with couple taps max. so it is actually a bit easier to go to high and to low in SP. (the double taps and clickholds take same amount of time or more)

but i do like the option of choosing the "right "output of them all via ramping or to program them to sequence that i prefer.. SP is not a bad UI but its just for different type of users and looks bit too much like the normal UIs of "all others".


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

IF the SP is the new standard AA, I doubt it's going to do better than its predecessor. If there's a new AA with the UI, it's got a big shoe to fill. Hope it'll be better or I'll scrounge for the remainder D10s. :laughing:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Glad I have my GDP and R2 D10 and regular Q5 D20 Nitecores. May have to pick up another used D10 or wait to see if David @ 4Sevens has a piston drive up their sleeves... hmmmm


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



4sevens said:


> I've known this for a while and have been fighting to try to keep the classic UI from getting phased out ... but to no avail. I tried to convince them the SP's aren't selling like the classics and many are getting sent back to me for the simple fact that people dislike the UI. I guess they aren't listening anymore. I wasn't going to release any information until I know for sure they won't change their mind. The majority interest isn't always the manufacturer's interest. :shrug:



Cmon David, you know we would want a *Quark AA* *piston drive!!!! * Just don't lose the moon mode.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

No no no.... a piston drive in a EZ AA sized body please. :nana:


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



yuk said:


> Uh... When??? Before Christmas?


Nope. I've been told "next month" since June. I recently asked and they said 2010.

When I visited them in March, I supplied them with some very unique parts and a development kit for it. Unfortunately those parts aren't even available in Asia. Since then, they haven't been able to develop the product I specified - and specifically a product that uses two CR123A. That was one of the biggest reasons why we didn't use Nitecore for OEM production of 4Sevens lights (yes, they were considered). There is so much I've experienced in the last few years. One day I'll have to tell the story in the form of a published book


----------



## mikra (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

4Sevens, can you confirm, that you will discontinue to sell NiteCore lights?


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



mikra said:


> 4Sevens, can you confirm, that you will discontinue to sell NiteCore lights?


Not at this time. We made a stocking order over a month ago that they haven't fulfilled yet.


----------



## yuk (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Thank you David.
Some really interesting inside info!


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



> . . . specifically a product that uses two CR123A . . .



That's the one that's been bugging me - the EX20 is _so_ obvious, it just defeats me why they haven't done it (seems to make much more sense than the D20).



> One day I'll have to tell the story in the form of a published book



I'm sure it would make interesting reading. Put me down for a pre-order on that one !


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Moonshadow said:


> That's the one that's been bugging me - the EX20 is _so_ obvious, it just defeats me why they haven't done it (seems to make much more sense than the D20).



I'd rather have an 18650 light than a CR123 light... perhaps they could make a light to fit either battery choice? Could also have one piston tube for 18650 use and one for 2*CR123 use...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



4sevens said:


> There is so much I've experienced in the last few years. One day I'll have to tell the story in the form of a published book



I'm sure the book will be awesome and the packaging will be second to none! Might it resemble the case the Quark Titanium collection came in complete with lighted sign? Would be a great read in bed wearing the up coming 4Sevens headlamp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lobo (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Thanks for the info from both Matt and David.

But the pessimist in me can't help think that the "D15"(or whatever they call the replacement) won't be up to par. The D10 had the perfect utilitarian AND sexy design, and perfect size. With a UI close to perfection(if they somehow could have memorized the user setting, it would have been PERFECT), and that to a modest price tag. Truly a marvel of a light.
I can't help but suspect that the D15 will have a lot flashier design(crenelations etc...), higher price tag etc. Why else would they discontinue an already proven design? 
I hope that I'll be proven wrong or that somebody else picks up the D10 torch(no pun intended)...


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Lobo said:


> I hope that I'll be proven wrong or that somebody else picks up the D10 torch(no pun intended)...


 
Me too... I never took a ride on the Nitecore bandwagon but as of late have developed an intrigue for their lights. Unfortunately that intrigue revolves primarilly around a discontinued model/UI. I've hunted around but haven't had any luck locating a non-SP D10. It's hard to fathom why anyone would step away from producing a tried-and-true model in any context other than an emitter upgrade. :shrug: The UI and piston combo was just too cool.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Wow... I am getting tired of useless gimmicky blinking modes on flashlights. How often does anyone use a strobe or SOS function???


----------



## Marduke (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Guy's Dropper said:


> Wow... I am getting tired of useless gimmicky blinking modes on flashlights. How often does anyone use a strobe or SOS function???



While I hate the new SP version, I do use strobe routinely. But there are MANY threads on that topic...


----------



## applevision (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



4sevens said:


> Nope. I've been told "next month" since June. I recently asked and they said 2010.
> 
> When I visited them in March, I supplied them with some very unique parts and a development kit for it. Unfortunately those parts aren't even available in Asia. Since then, they haven't been able to develop the product I specified - and specifically a product that uses two CR123A. That was one of the biggest reasons why we didn't use Nitecore for OEM production of 4Sevens lights (yes, they were considered). There is so much I've experienced in the last few years. One day I'll have to tell the story in the form of a published book



Amazing! I too am in for a book, 4sevens! I feel like such an unabashed *nerd* being interested in the behind-the-scenes/intrigue of the flashlight world, but hey--this is what it means to be a flashaholic! Photonic Pride!

Also, this Thanksgiving I am thankful for (among so many other things): *Battery Junction* and *4sevens*! Thanks guys for being really great and for both *joining us on this journey* and *enabling* it!


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

i think these stil have d10 in their stocks:
knifeworks.com
cfrlights.com
(no experience of them.. just remember browsing there while ago and seeing nitecores.)

amazon.com likely has some too and ebay.


oh..47s.. yeah.. an insider book. deepthroat reveals it all! hah. would easily rate in most sold top10 books which are made and sold by cpf supporting stores  .. oh there arent many books sold nowdays.. so it might go for 1. spot. hah. even monthly 3 page blog of the trials and tribulations would gather readers.


----------



## gunga (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Man, you guys. This thread pushed me over and I ordered another EX10 after I just sold mine.

I don't want to get stuck with the SP interface!


----------



## Ajay (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

D10 SP Camouflage edition looks sweet! With Tritium SLOT!!!!
See original link:
http://nitecore.com/products/d10sp/

The D10 ramping edition is now in the discontinued section, I feel I have a classic now...eheheh.
I haven't used the D10 SP as yet but I think the UI will be awesome, sorry for you guys who hate it already. To each his own.
Here is a taste:

















Improved PD system? I wonder how?
I hope they come out with XPG versions. 
Owwwweeee can't wait.

Discuss....


----------



## Count (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Can't decide yet if I like the camouflage...maybe it'll grow on me. I do like the choice of Light Natural or Dark Brown HAIII finish, though. I also like the slotted piston. I hope they make the slotted piston available as an option or accessory on the whole piston line, not just the camo edition.


----------



## Count (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Oh, and why are they epanding options for the D10 SP, while the D10 with the original UI is listed as discontinued? Maybe they _are_ dropping the original UI entirely, in favor of the SP :thinking:


----------



## balou (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Is anybody else thinking "FrankenD10"?
-The new D10 SP camo body
-electronics from the old D10
-XP-G R5 retrofit


----------



## Count (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



balou said:


> Is anybody else thinking "FrankenD10"?
> -The new D10 SP camo body
> -electronics from the old D10
> -XP-G R5 retrofit


 
That would be one very sweet, but very expensive light


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Ajay said:


> Improved PD system? I wonder how?



Take a look at the new position of the o-ring.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> Take a look at the new position of the o-ring.




Ah ha, I see it. Smaller O-ring = less resistance maybe better tactile feed back?


----------



## gunga (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Not a bad idea. Sometimes lube and junk would get caught at the end of the piston, causing sluggish action. I would like to try these new pistons out!


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

I'm looking forward to the Natural, but the photo here doesn't register the Dark Brown well. I see black, maybe it's my monitor. :thinking:

Perhaps D10 can finally be lego-ed. :naughty:


----------



## Ajay (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> I'm looking forward to the Natural, but the photo here doesn't register the Dark Brown well. I see black, maybe it's my monitor. :thinking:
> 
> Perhaps D10 can finally be lego-ed. :naughty:




It looks black on my screen too.:thinking:


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Any camo that makes gear items harder to find in the field is a big no go but don't know what to make of that camo. Is it a pro or con? Heck I would go black and use some yellow paracord. I like the diffuser and filter but would mostly use a diffuser for a tent light. Think the XP-E is a good LED for a small light, well it makes for a nice beam in the iTP EOS anyways but the XR-E in my EX10 looks kinda nice too. Maybe I lucked out. I think they messed up the lumens for the R2 as put the 130 Q5 max and the 145 R2 in the same page. I would have to hear reports on the new PD system etc and hope for the old UI when the masses rise up..


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NonSenCe said:


> oh..47s.. yeah.. an insider book. deepthroat reveals it all! hah. would easily rate in most sold top10 books which are made and sold by cpf supporting stores  .. oh there arent many books sold nowdays.. so it might go for 1. spot. hah. even monthly 3 page blog of the trials and tribulations would gather readers.


I suppose I'll have to make a limited neutral-white special edition of the book to satisfy the neutral-heads


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



4sevens said:


> I suppose I'll have to make a limited neutral-white special edition of the book to satisfy the neutral-heads



And don't you dare forget the clip!


----------



## balou (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> I'm looking forward to the Natural, but the photo here doesn't register the Dark Brown well. I see black, maybe it's my monitor. :thinking:



It's looking black on my monitor with hardware color calibration too...


----------



## Marduke (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> And don't you dare forget the clip!



Deep carry, of course, and reversible....


----------



## Ajay (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Woods Walker said:


> Any camo that makes gear items harder to find in the field is a big no go but don't know what to make of that camo..



Well very few CPF favorites are neon yellow or international orange. All those surefires used in the bush won't be easy to find if dropped either. (excluding the yellow G2s etc). I happen to like that camo, it's different from the usual stuff.



balou said:


> It's looking black on my monitor with hardware color calibration too...



Brown is such a weird color for a torch. Like a zune brown? Eeeewww.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Ajay said:


> Well very few CPF favorites are neon yellow or international orange.


 
That is what the yellow paracord lanyard is for.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Ajay said:


>





Ajay said:


> Well very few CPF favorites are neon yellow or international orange. All those surefires used in the bush won't be easy to find if dropped either. (excluding the yellow G2s etc). I happen to like that camo, it's different from the usual stuff.
> 
> Brown is such a weird color for a torch. Like a zune brown?




If it falls, hope I don't get to pick the wrong thing by mistake. :duh2:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



4sevens said:


> I suppose I'll have to make a limited neutral-white special edition of the book to satisfy the neutral-heads



I won't be satisfied by a limited edition, we of the neutral class demand equality! Come my brothers, rise up against our oppressors! Viva la revolución!
:devil:


I find it very disturbing that they're going to discontinue the original UI. Myself I do like strobe, however I don't like strobe on _everything_. I've no issue with making an SP edition with the strobe, but at least keep the old (almost perfect for a one-button setup) UI around too... 
The only reason I never did buy one was because they didn't ever offer a neutral tint. But I have had the chance to play with one and I loved it.


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> I find it very disturbing that they're going to discontinue the original UI. Myself I do like strobe, however I don't like strobe on _everything_. I've no issue with making an SP edition with the strobe, but at least keep the old (almost perfect for a one-button setup) UI around too...



They're going to keep the old UI around, just not in these particular models.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> They're going to keep the old UI around, just not in these particular models.



Do you have information backing this up? I'm curious to know more


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



LightCannon said:


> Do you have information backing this up? I'm curious to know more



See post #101 of this thread.


----------



## MattK (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Lobo:

I don't understand the lack of confidence.

Nitecore has gotten a bunch of products 'right,' which leads me to think their future products should be great as well. 

The D10 wasn't discontinued - there's just a change to the UI from variable to preset levels. Remember - to some people that's an improvement and welcome simplification.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> If it falls, hope I don't get to pick the wrong thing by mistake. :duh2:




Holy cow!:sick2: Beautiful snake and very similar to the D10 camo nice find Zeruel.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Zeruel said:


> If it falls, hope I don't get to pick the wrong thing by mistake. :duh2:


 

I wouldn't worry about that little critter. Guessing the worse it would do is musk up your hands. :laughing: I like the idea NC has with the new D10. I need a 1xAA as my Olight is going into the BOB. Was looking at the Fenix MC10 but was turned off after learning more about the Fenix diffuser and it doesn't have a headlight band. The NC band has the light on the top so maybe there wouldn't be any glare. I like the NC diffuser. For a backup for my headlamp I now use a Fenix E01, Jak strap and homemade super glue cover diffuser. The diffuser is great to hang up higher and find my camp after hours. Sometimes I pump water or hit the privy on the AT after setting up my camp. The diffuser hung high allows me to see my camp very far off. Now I could find it just the same but saves some time and a little area light is nice under the tarp. The Jak strap allows for a UL backup headlamp and was forced to use it once when the batteries got too cold in my EOS headlamp. But then there is the issue of throw if I get a late start and still on the trail after dark. Not something I like but it does happen now and then. Also prefer my ZL and the GPS uses AA too. 

So what would this cost me?

D10 on sale from Mattk 55.00
MC headband 7.50
NC diffuser/red filter 10.00

The sales tax would - discounts for me but I like dealers within my own State so could deal with this. Other options include 4/7 with prism kit or maybe even the MC10 with fenix headband if I could work out a better diffuser. Guessing all options would be nearly the same price. I want to read the reviews of the new PD to see if the pressure needed to change modes would be soft enough for one handed use on a headband and also would like to read if there are any issues unknown by me as it is kinda new.

edit.

Also wonder if the new NC can still be used as a twisty like the older one and if it can be locked out for the backpack. The EX10 can't be 100% locked out but it would only go into momentary mode if twisted off so its not an issue plus if the OCD is acting up would set it on low.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



NutSAK said:


> See post #101 of this thread.



Ah. Thanks, NutSAK.

That's gotten me excited again...hahahaha.


----------



## Winx (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

I ordered original D10 R2 from hkelvisfever. $2 insurance, 5% discount coupon code, total $58.31.

I hope they have those in stock.

Edit: They sell only SP in ebay. I'll email them and ask. I'll cancel my order if it is SP model.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



MattK said:


> Lobo:
> 
> I don't understand the lack of confidence.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm a pessimist by nature.
And the only way they could actually improve the D10 for me would have been an X-PE and memory for user setting. Since they gonna house the original UI in a completely different body(is there going to be a single AA with that UI at all?) I have a hard time to see that changes can be good, when everything already is perfect. The changing of the UI kind of takes away everything that was unique and great with the D10. 
But the upside of being a pessimist is that you often get pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RocketTomato (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Maybe Nitecore can do a special limited edition of the D10 with an XP-G R5, the Camo body, the old interface and the tritium tail for us CPFers?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

If they're keeping the original UI for future products:
I'm hoping for a ramping UI with piston in an 18650 EDC using a neutral XP-G in the near future. Oh yeah and keep the nice clip and styling feel of the D20. 

Imo the strobe modes and the loss of the ramping is not an improvement. It would be a welcome _option_ but is not a satisfactory _replacement_. I like my strobe mode lights, but I also like my non-blinky lights. Both have their uses.

I've seen Nitecore deliver in the past BUT I've also seen other companies deliver in the past as well which all but suck today. My confidence is only in the present not in what happened in the past.


----------



## JCK (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> Imo the strobe modes and the loss of the ramping is not an improvement. It would be a welcome *option but is not a satisfactory replacement.* I like my strobe mode lights, but I also like my non-blinky lights. Both have their uses.



Yeah thats spot on I feel, but I suppose maybe profit is more important to them?
Don't want to open a can of worms


----------



## RocketTomato (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

What I miss the most with the new UI is the instant access to low and high. If they really wanted to add strobe, why not add it as a triple click.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> If they're keeping the original UI for future products:
> I'm hoping for a ramping UI with piston in an 18650 EDC using a neutral XP-G in the near future. Oh yeah and keep the nice clip and styling feel of the D20.



I actually wouldn't mind the styling of the EX10, but in an 18650 sized body. With the capacity of an 18650, perhaps in addition to a neutral XP-G option there could be a neutral SST-50 option! :thumbsup:

One model for longer runtime, and one for awesome output.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

After spotting the banner ad from Nitecore here, I discover ebay has already starting to put the new SPs up. They also come with new box packaging. Grey looks cool, almost Jetbeam-like. But the camo is.... :sick2: (IMO)


----------



## Winx (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

"ja.superstore" at ebay is selling original D10 R2 without sos and strobe. I asked and he told me so.

I'm not confident about that but maybe I'll buy one.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Well, I'll be reviewing one of the new SP's in a week or so, so I'll have more information for those who care about my opinion.


----------



## yuk (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Well, I'll be reviewing one of the new SP's in a week or so, so I'll have more information for those who care about my opinion.


Great! :thumbsup:
Will you review a D10 or an EX10? Or maybe both?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



yuk said:


> Great! :thumbsup:
> Will you review a D10 or an EX10? Or maybe both?


EX10.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Winx said:


> "ja.superstore" at ebay is selling original D10 R2 without sos and strobe. I asked and he told me so.
> 
> I'm not confident about that but maybe I'll buy one.



Ja.superstore confirmed for me in 2 messages that his D10 R2 is the original version with ramping and no SOS or strobe. I bought one today and used the ebay 10%-off coupon code of CEBAY10DEC. :twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

I've ordered the new Gray from hkequipment. This will be my second SP.
I'll review it, but in a different manner....


----------



## ogri2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Winx said:


> "ja.superstore" at ebay is selling original D10 R2 without sos and strobe. I asked and he told me so.
> 
> I'm not confident about that but maybe I'll buy one.



Thanks for the heads up! I ordered mine after I saw your post last week. Just received it, it is the older non SP version.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

I just got my EX10 SP yesterday and I'm beginning to assemble my thoughts into a more coherent form. I am not at all decided on the new UI. It has some advantages and some disadvantages. Interesting to note, every time I hand it to someone new to check it out, they inevitably activate the software lockout before learning how to turn it on. Has happened every time so far, including once or twice to me by accident.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

So it looks like people have some of the SPs. How does the new piston system feel? Any views on the XP-E R2 compared to the XR-E R2 in the D10? How is the new UI working out?


----------



## tsmith35 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



balou said:


> For me it looks like 4sevens is leaving a sinking ship



I don't think it's so much that they're leaving a sinking ship as it is that they're setting sail on their own -- they now have their own brand of flashlights (Quark & Preon).

FWIW, if you want to buy a Nitecore from 4Sevens, you'd better hurry. Last I checked, they only had the following in stock tonight:

EX10 Q5 -- 21
EX10 R2 -- 6
EX10 SP -- 23
NDI R2 -- 7

They're going fast. I bought a few extra EX10s for myself. $37.80 (after the NITECORE40 discount) is just too good a price on the EX10 to pass up.


----------



## guiri (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Well, I wanted a D10 in the red camo color but if it's got the new UI, I'm not interested. I like the old interface and it's one of the few that I have managed to figure out


----------



## Nake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



tsmith35 said:


> I don't think it's so much that they're leaving a sinking ship as it is that they're setting sail on their own -- they now have their own brand of flashlights (Quark & Preon).
> 
> FWIW, if you want to buy a Nitecore from 4Sevens, you'd better hurry. Last I checked, they only had the following in stock tonight:
> 
> ...


 
Where does it show on the site how many of a light are left, can't seem to find it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



4sevens said:


> You should qualify "some people" with "welcome simplification." Welcome by who? As a vendor or as a customer or you personally?
> Ever since the SP's rolled out instead of the previous versions, sales on the SP's dropped like a rock.
> I just looked at the numbers the variable brightness D10's sold more than the SP D10's by MORE THAN 2:1.
> Statistics don't lie.


David, thanks for weighing in on this. I suspect Nitecore may be prompted to re-think their new take on the original. 

In the meantime, I hope you continue to make inroads into covering the bases the others have been ignoring.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



Nake said:


> Where does it show on the site how many of a light are left, can't seem to find it.


 
4Sevens inventory is tied to their sales software, so every time a light is sold, their inventory numbers are automatically adjusted. 

So, put 7 EX 10's in your cart and proceed to checkout. At checkout, the system checks quantity onhand, and if they have 7, you can purchase them. However, if there are less than 7, it'll tell you that they don't have the stock to fill your entire order. 

So, if you want to check how may of a particular light they have, you just put a large number in your cart, and keep lowering that number until the red ***** stop showing up next to your quantity. That's how you'll know exactly how many are left. 
 
 
 
Sorry, but I just grabbed the last 2 EX10 R2's. There are still some Q5's left, however.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

it doesn't look like anyone will ever see my question under all this junk.:sigh:

edit going to start a new thread.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Some posts have been removed. Dealers/manufacturers who wish to argue/debate their respective cases should do so in the appropraite sub-forum in the MarketPlace.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

Good call Woods Walker. I'll look for that thread, as I am interested in the results too. I would also respectfully request that someone start a pole about whether they think Nitecore should have continued to produce the ramping D10/EX10 right along side their new SP. 

Now, I may only have a bachelor's degree in business, but I definitely understand the product lifecycle. And based on this thread alone, the lifecycle of the ramping D10/EX10 is nowhere near over. The market isn't even saturated with them yet. Regular users (at least here in the US) are just starting to see and use these models.

Now, from a mass-marketing perspective, it is likely that an SP version would appeal to a larger market, reaching more market segments, but you don't take your "claim to fame" or 'bread-n-butter" away from your core demographic. You can effectively increase market share by providing the SP to regular users, while simultaneously remaining true to your core audience. After all, you likely can still source the parts, your tooling is all sunk costs now, and your manufacturing lines are already set up to produce them.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



jslappa said:


> I would also respectfully request that someone start a poll about whether they think Nitecore should have continued to produce the ramping D10/EX10 right along side their new SP.


Jslappa, poll added!


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*



jslappa said:


> Good call Woods Walker.


 

Started the thread over here to get feed back from SP users.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/253980

But messed up the title. 

*D10/EX10 SP. How are working out?*

Forgot the "they" now can't edit the title, only the text for the feed. Oh well.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: New D10 SP and EX10 SP replacing old D10/EX10, or just in addition?*

I voted to update the original to the ability to retain the user selected setting, but I really would love to see another addition as well. An EZ mode would go a long way. Have the ability to turn it into a standard two mode momentary/twisty like most of the PD lights. This would have the user's custom setting and MAX available dependent on how hard the button is pressed. Make it easy but not accidental to switch between this mode and full ramping mode and you have a genuine winner!


----------



## jslappa (Dec 21, 2009)

They could do the 250-click deal to switch from ramping UI to SP UI.


----------



## tsmith35 (Dec 21, 2009)

jslappa said:


> They could do the 250-click deal to switch from ramping UI to SP UI.



Something similar to the Novatac's Easter egg would be nice. Maybe 9 to 11 clicks within 5 seconds, then hold for 10 seconds. A mode change to ramping would produce 3 single blinks, while a mode change to SP would produce 3 double blinks. The flashlight has a microcontroller in it already.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't know if I should vote revert to original or upgrade. While I love the original ramping, it's always good to have a choice, if this choice is easy to access AND easy to avoid. The chances are there that neither the ramping fans nor the fixed modes fans will be satisfied.

I solved this problem in another way : I ordered anpther EX10 and D10 from a dealer who still has some. They were a little bit more expensive of course, if I had known, I would have gotten the two lights earlier. I got them because I have a feeling I will need two ramping light engines in near future... :devil:

Why do I preffer the ramping, which sometimes doesn't work as it should? Most other lights have fixed modes and I like the Nitecore PD because they are different. Fixed modes take part of the magic out, even if objectively they are probably the better choice...


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 22, 2009)

Henk - those are really interesting points.

I wonder how much of the dissatisfaction from some quarters is a result of the _implementation_ rather than the _design_ of the original ramping system.

Having been blessed with a perfectly working D10 and D20 for some time, I have never had a problem with the way the UI works, and indeed its simplicity is its greatest virtue. I've never seen the need to make it more complicated.

But - I have now (like many others) bought an 'emergency' EX10 before they all run out. It is great, but unlike the other two, it has a very sticky piston. Suddenly I find myself cursing while ramping and I can start to understand the comments of those who'd like to quickly jump back to their previous selected level. But - and this is the important point - _this is only because the ramping is such a pain with a stiff piston_. 

With a properly working piston and smooth ramping there's no problem quickly getting back to where you were. 

I've had enough experience with product design to know that using software to 'program around' a hardware problem is never a good idea. So perhaps what we need to be asking for is improvements to the piston implementation, rather than firmware upgrades.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 22, 2009)

And indeed, the sticky piston problem appears to be fixed with the placement of O-ring on the new SP. If the piston of the new SP is compatible with the ramping D10's and EX10's, I applaud Edgetac. If not, I say thank you for looking out for all ramping EX10 and D10 owners. 

I'm sure the dealer who's comments were deleted is still watching this thread. Please take not of the poll now taking place. While there are clearly people interested in the new SP feature set, we're nearing 50:1 in favor of keeping the ramping on the D10 and EX10. We're not really concerned about which new lights Nitecore will be implementing the ramping UI. The vast majority don't want to see it removed from the D10/EX10. that's the bottom line. Keep the ramping EX10's and D10's in production. 

If this pole does nothing else, it effectively shows that the ramping D10 and EX10 has not reached the end of it's useful life. Between the EX10 and the D10, I'm now sitting on no less than 16 units. that's how much I like the total package. I don't ever want to be without one of these lights. Sure, I'll buy other lights, that's inevitable. But the one constant that remains is that the ramping D10 and EX10 are my favorite lights. Take away the ramping, and you've lost the core attribute that made them so special in the first place. 

I'm not suggesting to take the SP UI away. the poll also clearly shows that there are those who welcome the UI. But only one person so far has agreed with your decision to eliminate the ramping UI on these two particular models. As was said earlier....If you want to lead the industry in configurable and usable UI's, use the microprocessor already in the light and figure out a way to give the user the ability to switch between the two UI's on the fly. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to search the secondary market for 2 more D10's in the R2 flavor for my stockpile.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, not too much luck finding any more NIB reasonably priced D10's, but I did notice that MattK et. all over there at battery junction do have the new camo D10 R2 in stock, and for a very reasonable price! For $75ish, you get the light WITH the clip AND the piston has the slot for a tritium locator. They are in stock at their Connecticut location, and I just ordered one. I look forward to running the new SP UI through it's paces! 

Having paid $20 for the piston alone and $8 for the clip, this is a very reasonable deal!

MattK, do you know the size of the slot? TIA


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like the polls are exactly what I've been telling the manufacturer based on direct feedback from customers


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm the guy who said "other"... 
Keep the old one for those who love it _and _offer the new one for those who want blink modes. There's room for everybody. But abandoning the old UI completely really unsettles me. Upgrade the emitter and offer neutral tint. As for the UI if it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 23, 2009)

4sevens said:


> It looks like the polls are exactly what I've been telling the manufacturer based on direct feedback from customers


That's about what I've been telling Nitecore when I communicate with them as well. Not that I'm much of anyone to listen to though...


----------



## jslappa (Dec 23, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> That's about what I've been telling Nitecore when I communicate with them as well. Not that I'm much of anyone to listen to though...


 
I'm sorry, what did you say? I must not have been listening:kiss:

You left the door WIDE open for that one.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 23, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> That's about what I've been telling Nitecore when I communicate with them as well. Not that I'm much of anyone to listen to though...


We always listen to our customers. We organize, file and catalog all feedback and treat it like gold even if we do not take any action. This feedback is there for us in consolidated fashion for us to feedback to the factory - and now it's fed back into our USA based r&d process.

We listen to you. If they don't listen to their north american distributor, then what can I say about your feedback directly to them? They always acknowledge the feedback, but more often than not, they're doing their own thing. 

I've sent them dozens of detailed feedback and even new technology and development kits nearly a year ago, but nothing has come of it - but at the time of their response they always say, oh no problem - this is easy - we can do it. In fact, several new products were promised for Q3 2009 and then pushed back to Q4 and now "sometime in 2010."

It's hard enough with the language barrier - it doesn't help when we're not getting forthright answers and we keep getting strung along. We were very forthright - we made it very clear to them that we are our own line when I met with them early 2009 - one of things we discussed was having them manufacture for us as well. However, these 9 months have been very enlightening. I'm glad we didn't contract them for just this very reason - we can't communicate eye to eye. :shrug:


----------



## Winx (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't know non-SP XP-E model exists. I got my D10 R2 today from ja.superstore and the sticker at box says "D10 XP-E R2". I expected it to be an XR-E model.

Hkequipment is selling these also for $62 at ebay.

Too bad the pocket clip I got from 4Sevens have D20 back plate. I'm not sure about this but it doesn't fit. The clip itself seems correct.


----------



## jslappa (Dec 23, 2009)

Winx said:


> I didn't know non-SP XP-E model exists. I got my D10 R2 today from ja.superstore and the sticker at box says "D10 XP-E R2". I expected it to be an XR-E model.
> 
> Hkequipment is selling these also for $62 at ebay.
> 
> Too bad the pocket clip I got from 4Sevens have D20 back plate. I'm not sure about this but it doesn't fit. The clip itself seems correct.


 
Sorry to butt in here Winx. Forgive me if I am out of line. I have seen quite a few people have trouble mounting the D10 clip. The easiest way to mount it is to start with one screw, and BARELY get the screw threaded into the back plate. This makes the back plate still loose enough to give you "wiggle" so you can line up the other screw. Just get the second screw started, and then switch back and forth between the screws until both are tight. Full tightening one screw at a time doesn't work too well.

Again, you may have done this a million times, and if so.....Sorry. 

John


----------



## MCFLYFYTER (Dec 24, 2009)

Is there anything available that even compares to the old D10?


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 24, 2009)

MCFLYFYTER said:


> Is there anything available that even compares to the old D10?


 

Guessing the old EX10.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 24, 2009)

MCFLYFYTER said:


> Is there anything available that even compares to the old D10?


The upgraded LF5XT in CUI will be the same with a saved user selected setting.

The LF2XT/LF3XT already have it if you're willing to go for AAA or CR123.


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2009)

I voted for 'other'. 

Keep the original ramping, allow the retention of user setting but also add the 'Digital safety lockout' programming of the new SP (press and hold for 1 second - triple click to re-activate) but chance the triple click to four clicks - that retains the jump to low triple press from off, from the original UI.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 6, 2010)

I just posted my review for the Nitecore EX10 SP HERE and HERE. I had to wait a bit to get pictures since my lens was damaged during shipment. Nitecore was very quick to ship a replacement though.


----------

